# Michael Jacksons 'Behind the Mask' Fan-Video



## Stefan102 (16 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Michael Jackson (†50) ist und bleibt der einstige King of Pop. Er verkaufte weltweit mehr als 750 Tonträger und war laut dem Guinness-Buch der Rekorde der erfolgreichste Entertainer aller Zeiten. Dass auch nach seinem Tod die Liebe seiner Fans bestehen bleibt, haben unzählige Jackson-Anhänger aus der ganzen Welt bewiesen. Nicht nur die Fans aus Russland, den Niederlanden und Japan haben in einem 100 prozentigem Fan Video ihre tänzerischen Qualitäten gezeigt.

Von Webcam Aufnahmen bis hin zu großen Tanzeinlagen bietet das viereinhalb minütige Video von Dennis Liu alles, was das Jackson Herz begehrt. Gesungen und getanzt wird zu Jackson's Hit 'Behind the Mask'. Etliche Fans zeigen mithilfe von einstudierten Tanzeinlagen, Haustieren in Jackson Outfits, bis hin zu Michael Tattoos ihre noch immer bestehende Verbundenheit zum King of Pop. Durch das Schneiden der eingesandten Fan-Videos war es Dennis Liu möglich, 1600 beeindruckende Einsendungen in das Video einzubinden, inklusive 50 Kindern und 36 Tieren.

Das Ergebnis des 'Behind the Mask' Video kann sich definitiv sehen lassen, überzeugt euch selbst!


----------

